# Carrying D Lock



## Downward (17 Aug 2008)

Evening - Silly Question but I am getting miffed lugging round my D Lock in my Rucksack.

It does come with a mount which the instructions say is for the frame but I have no idea where it will even fit.

It's this Squire Urban

http://www.squirelocks.co.uk/html/urban.htm


----------



## col (17 Aug 2008)

I used to have one under the seat facing front inside the frame,its out of the way there.


----------



## marinyork (17 Aug 2008)

Where col says. Some of the clips/mounts are better than others though.


----------



## mikeitup (17 Aug 2008)

Try different places. Mine was too big for the top tube and seat tube but it fits fine on the seat post.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2008)

Don't forget some of the 'mounts' aren't up to mounting a heavy d-lock - mine goes in the rucksack !


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2008)

My favorite is to mount it like this.





Edit: I don't know if you can do it with a squire mount.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2008)

It's such a pain, isn't it! I just carry it in whatever luggage I've got, but it really bugs me that I have to carry it around. I guess we should just see is a bit of extra training...


----------



## Downward (17 Aug 2008)

HLaB said:


> My favorite is to mount it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooo Good Thinking
I am sure I can do it like that.
Either that or I may give the local police a call to see if they have any more going cheap (They did a thing at Work where they sold them for £5 but it was 1 per customer)


----------



## bonj2 (17 Aug 2008)

if you're not going that far you can just put it on your handlebars, or in rucksack. In pannier if you're taking one anyway. In truth if you're hybridding, the world's your oyster. But those frame mounts - you may as well use a chocolate kettle.


----------



## Downward (17 Aug 2008)

I have attached it like above - I'll see if it catches on my legs when I go out next.
Might just leave it in the locker at work it's easier.


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2008)

bonj said:


> if you're not going that far you can just put it on your handlebars, or in rucksack. In pannier if you're taking one anyway. In truth if you're hybridding, the world's your oyster. But those frame mounts - you may as well use a chocolate kettle.



If you put it on the handlebars becareful it doesn't catch on the headset area... mine did once as I was turning and I suddenly found the bike going a different direction to the one I wanted. Mines now on my rack since then 99% of the time.


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 Aug 2008)

The lock won't fit anywhere on the frame of my recumbent so I've simply got into the habit of carrying it in the bag which fits on top of my luggage rack and that works fine, especially as the top bag is always on the bike as it carries essentials like tools, inner tubes, water bottles and waterproof clothing.


----------

